# We Learn More About Molokai Everyday



## slip (Mar 11, 2022)

My wife has been saying we should make a trip out to Molokai Livestock. I didn't know where it was but she said we drove by it a hundred times. I wanted to go to Kumu Farms anyway so we headed out at about 9am.

She pointed Molokai Livestock out to me as we went to Kumu. I never really noticed the sign before but it was right where she said It was. It's just before the turn to the airport as you are going west. It's on the Makai side.

Kumu's was crowded but we got a nice variety of items. The Papayas there are awesome and cheaper than Oahu. Plus they are a lot bigger.

So we stopped at Molokai Livestock on the way back. No one was there. The people there were great. There is a board there with what they have and what is sold out. They were cutting some stuff up so some items where being brought back from Sold out status. At times they even have venison there. None today though.

The girl there told us many people on the island think they only butcher and they don't know they sell meat. Like most things on Molokai, they don't have a regular schedule for butchering but it is approximately every 2 weeks but she said we can text them and let them know what we want and they will tell us when it will be ready. We're starting to learn some tricks of Molokai living.

We got a Chuck Roast, Ribeye Steaks and some Hamburger. Next time we want to get some Pork,  Porterhouse Steaks, Kalbi Ribs and hopefully some venison.

We went straight home after that and when we got close to home we saw a UPS truck so I figured we probably had something coming. Sure enough, we got the table my wife ordered for under the TV. Another thing to do, put that together.  

Before I brought that upstairs, my wife wanted to wash the car. So I took out her scooter and we drove over to the wash station here. It was nice getting some cold water sprayed on us because it was a warm day. There's only a couple spots that didn't come off. It looks like it was where the car cover was rubbing from the wind. It does seem to scratch off so my wife wants to try one of those magic erasers. Kim did good helping with the car. She drove her scooter right up to it and helped wash off quite a bit.

So another busy day. I even got most of the kitchen countertop cleared off.  Here's some pictures of out food haul and adventures from today.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 11, 2022)

Looks like you guys are really getting the hang of island life. The meat market and produce look wonderful. Better'n food service, huh?


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Looks like you guys are really getting the hang of island life. The meat market and produce look wonderful. Better'n food service, huh?



Much better than food service.   

I do remember us getting some Papayas from Kumu Farms at work. We actually sold quite a few of them.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 11, 2022)

slip said:


> Much better than food service.


I was just funnin' with you. Working a long time for a HUGE refrigerated carrier, I spent an inordinate amount of time carrying to and hauling for various food service firms- including your former outfit. Unfortunately I was never called upon to Hawaii.


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> I was just funnin' with you. Working a long time for a HUGE refrigerated carrier, I spent an inordinate amount of time carrying to and hauling for various food service firms- including your former outfit. Unfortunately I was never called upon to Hawaii.



That would have been a heck of a drive to Hawaii so I'm glad you didn't get that load.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 11, 2022)

slip said:


> That would have been a heck of a drive to Hawaii so I'm glad you didn't get that load.


Woulda need the 'High Flotation' tires and extra fuel tanks.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 11, 2022)

Jeff, may I make a suggestion for your kitchen?  Invest in an over-the-range microwave.  It'll give you great service, and also give back the countertop space the current microwave is taking up.   

I like the idea of using Molokai Livestock for your fresh meat.  Island-raised beef can be excellent, and the extra bit of cost is well worth it. And again, you're supporting local businesses.

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Jeff, may I make a suggestion for your kitchen?  Invest in an over-the-range microwave.  It'll give you great service, and also give back the countertop space the current microwave is taking up.
> 
> I like the idea of using Molokai Livestock for your fresh meat.  Island-raised beef can be excellent, and the extra bit of cost is well worth it. And again, you're supporting local businesses.
> 
> Dave



We actually thought about that a couple of years ago. The countertop microwave went out and we had to get a new one. I mentioned the over the oven one but my wife decided to go with the cheaper countertop model. I figured we could always upgrade later. But now when I brought it up she doesn't think she wants to go that route. She has had 2 rotator cuff surgeries and she would have a problem lifting anything that high.

She just told me last week that she thought her shoulder was giving her problems again. So hopefully that won't get worse. 

It's funny, after the apartment on Oahu the counter space we have here is a luxury.   
There's actually a lot of room to the right of the microwave and the airfryer is flipped up in the picture. In front of the airfryer there is a tray in the picture so that space is usually open and to the left of the airfryer there is room there too but we have cleaning stuff out in the picture. 

My wife really doesn't like the sink in the corner. She wants it in the straight part of the counter but that's a whole other conversation.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 11, 2022)

slip said:


> We actually thought about that a couple of years ago. The countertop microwave went out and we had to get a new one. I mentioned the over the oven one but my wife decided to go with the cheaper countertop model. I figured we could always upgrade later. But now when I brought it up she doesn't think she wants to go that route. She has had 2 rotator cuff surgeries and she would have a problem lifting anything that high.
> 
> She just told me last week that she thought her shoulder was giving her problems again. So hopefully that won't get worse.
> 
> ...


Forgive me, Jeff, but that is one of the worst designed kitchens I've seen. You could extend the peninsula to the right of the microwave, put it under the countertop put drawers at the end.  Eliminate the lower cabinet and move the stove, dishwasher & sink to the left, put a lazy-susan in the corner lower cabinet. Get rid of the tile countertops with something without grout lines (even laminate). You'd gain undercounter space, have more usable counters, get the micro off it, Kim would have the sink on a flat wall. It'd be a kind of fun project and wouldn't need to be torn up for a long time because all the plumbing stays fairly close to where it is now. You'd enjoy the result for a long time.

I'll butt out now. Apologies if I'm outta line.

Jim


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Forgive me, Jeff, but that is one of the worst designed kitchens I've seen. You could extend the peninsula to the right of the microwave, put it under the countertop put drawers at the end.  Eliminate the lower cabinet and move the stove, dishwasher & sink to the left, put a lazy-susan in the corner lower cabinet. Get rid of the tile countertops with something without grout lines (even laminate). You'd gain undercounter space, have more usable counters, get the micro off it, Kim would have the sink on a flat wall. It'd be a kind of fun project and wouldn't need to be torn up for a long time because all the plumbing stays fairly close to where it is now. You'd enjoy the result for a long time.
> 
> I'll butt out now. Apologies if I'm outta line.
> 
> Jim



Nope, your thinking along with what my wife wants to do except for the microwave, she wants it on the counter now. 

This was the one thing we wanted to change and we will. We just don't know when yet. We had planned on having it done before I retired and we would move in but we all know what happened there. 

She always wants a solid surface counter top and then either get rid of the peninsula or make it bigger. In changing any of that we would have to redo the floors. It's a fairly big project and being on Molokai I'm sure it will make it interesting. 

So for right now, we are going to wait, see how our income is when we get our sources set up and then see where we are. Really the only other project we would have after that would be a new shower. Both the shower and kitchen are functional and a huge upgrade over the Oahu apartment so we'll make it work for a while. 

One thing we noticed is that a lot of the kitchens here have funky layouts. The refrigerator has to be on the other side which is kind of like across the hallway. We have seen a lot of remodels here but they still all seem a little different. We're just happy to have the extra space and we don't want it filled up with crap. 

When we start that will be another thread.


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2022)

I surprised my wife last night and put together her table. It was actually pretty easy and I was able to lay it on the couch so I wasn't on the floor. I was able to do the whole thing standing up. 

We move the desk to the corner and I do like it for doing bills and things on the computer  but it may be too much. We'll leave it a while and see how it goes. 

It will take my wife a few weeks to decide what she wants on the table and where she wants it bit my part is done for the most part. I just have to bundle and hide wires.


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2022)

Kim wanted to stay home today. Her back has been sore so I went into town to get some groceries.

I stopped at Ace first to surprise her with some potting soil and some pots for plants. She was disappointed when we moved because we couldn't take her plants. We just had no room so we had to leave them.

She had a Plumeria and a Pineapple. She started both of them and they were growing well. I got a Maui Gold Pineapple so she is going to start it from that. When we go to Kauai in May, she wants to get a Sugar Loaf Pineapple and try to start one of these too.

She was real happy to see what I bought and she was glad I got a few different sized planters.

I was able to get everything on her shopping list plus a few things on sale. I keep picking up a few other staples each time I shop so we are starting to get stocked up.

On the way home I took a few photos of the ride back. I really like the drive home, especially with the cliffs here on Molokai.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 12, 2022)

Jeff, I can't decide which island your pictures remind me more of:  Oahu back in the 1960s, driving up the Windward side from Kaneohe to Haleiwa, or the Big Island currently, along the south shore from Na'alehu toward Pahala.  Very similar scenery.  Can't wait to see Molokai next year!

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Jeff, I can't decide which island your pictures remind me more of:  Oahu back in the 1960s, driving up the Windward side from Kaneohe to Haleiwa, or the Big Island currently, along the south shore from Na'alehu toward Pahala.  Very similar scenery.  Can't wait to see it next year!
> 
> Dave



I would have loved to have seen Oahu in the '60's.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 13, 2022)

slip said:


> I would have loved to have seen Oahu in the '60's.



It was nothing like it is now.  Lots and lots of wide open space back then.  That drive up the Windward side of Oahu was truly "going Country."  We'd cut out of school, (I graduated from Kailua High School), and drive up the coast, checking the surfing beaches for good waves, or leaping off Jump Rock in Waimea Bay. In those days you could still hike to Sacred Falls (before the big landslide), and then grab a cheap plate lunch from some of the first food trucks. 

For a haole boy from the rainy Pacific Northwest on the Mainland, moving to paradise to live when I was 14 was like going to heaven.  To this day, every time I get off the plane in Hawaii, I feel like i've come home.  It's a tangible feeling I've never gotten over. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 13, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> It was nothing like it is now.  Lots and lots of wide open space back then.  That drive up the Windward side of Oahu was truly "going Country."  We'd cut out of school, (I graduated from Kailua High School), and drive up the coast, checking the surfing beaches for good waves, or leaping off Jump Rock in Waimea Bay. In those days you could still hike to Sacred Falls (before the big landslide), and then grab a cheap plate lunch from some of the first food trucks.
> 
> For a haole boy from the rainy Pacific Northwest on the Mainland, moving to paradise to live when I was 14 was like going to heaven.  To this day, every time I get off the plane in Hawaii, I feel like i've come home.  It's a tangible feeling I've never gotten over.
> 
> Dave



That would have been awesome.  My first 17 years , I Iived in South Chicago and I have only been back twice since I left. 

Things are starting to settle in now that we are home. It didn't take long.


----------



## slip (Mar 13, 2022)

We have officially dubbed Sunday our stay at home and do nothing day. Since most places are either closed or close early on Sunday, we are just going to plan on relaxing on Sundays and stay home.

It's a lazy peaceful morning here so I am enjoying some Papaya for breakfast and Kim already has the Chuck Roast and veggies in the slow cooker. 

We are down to a couple of projects. We have to go through the kitchen cabinets and get rid of some things. Our slow cooker came with the condo and its a small avocado green Rivel, probably from the '70's. It works but we may need something a little bigger. 

We also have to get some pictures hung. That will take a while to decide where we want everything. 

Then clean off the railing on the lanai. We have to mop the floor out there too but Kim ordered a mop so that will have to wait.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 13, 2022)

slip said:


> We have officially dubbed Sunday our stay at home and do nothing day. Since most places are either closed or close early on Sunday, we are just going to plan on relaxing on Sundays and stay home.
> 
> It's a lazy peaceful morning here so I am enjoying some Papaya for breakfast and Kim already has the Chuck Roast and veggies in the slow cooker.
> 
> ...


That is our favorite breakfast when we're on Maui.


----------



## slip (Mar 13, 2022)

My wife just got done with putting Bee's wax on our Turtle. It sat up the sun all the time on Oahu. She'll probably have to give it another coat or two. 

Top is before and the bottom is after.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2022)

Another busy day. I set up the laptop after I put Kim's table together so the desk can now be used as a desk.

Our laptop is a few years old and was pretty cheap. I had issues getting it going a few months ago on Oahu. I plugged it in over night and it started right up the next morning. It was perfect timing, Kim wanted to pay some bills and clear out some old bills off her bill payer.

When she was doing that, I wanted to work on getting our Echo's and dot set up. First problem was remembering our WiFi password. We got new phones since our last trip. They used to hook up automatically. Then when we rented out our condo, the paperwork with the password was always here. When we stopped renting, the management company took all that out of the condo.

We were finally able to hook the phones up with a QR code but that wouldn't work for the Echo and dot. So I went on the laptop for about a half hour until I found it in there.

For the first one I had to use my wife's phone because I forgot my Alexa password and when I went to setup a new one, it wanted to send a text to my old work phone. So I ended out calling Amazon and got that old phone number off and reset my password.

So I did get the Echo setup in the living room and the dot setup in the bedroom. So far so good.

Then I went to install the smart outlets we had when we were in Wisconsin. This way we can control our pluggin lights with an ap or through Alexa.

These were pretty old and we haven't used them in about 3 years so when I was having trouble I thought I may have to toss them.  Then I remembered the reset switch and that was the key. They all went on easy after that.

All those installs cleared off our dining table and the coffee table too. So we are getting more organized.

We are down to mopping the lanai, going through the kitchen cabinets and hanging some pictures. Almost there.

We got more packages in the mail today and we had to go to the post office to pick some up. Kim got some cloths and I got some extension cords and other things for the condo.

My son surprised his mother and sent her some steak seasoning that she loves from a local meat market in Wisconsin.   She was sooo happy.

While In town I stopped at the tax guy but he is on spring break and won't be back until the 22nd so I'll go next week.

We started out the day moving our living room furniture around. So far we like it but we'll give it a other day or so before we decide of it is permanent. We angled the sofa toward the lanai door and move Kim's recliner by the lanai door instead of by the kitchen. I'll take more pictures if we decide to keep it this way.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2022)

The post office was really crowded. We went late and everyone was picking up packages. When I finally got into the main room, they must have a rooster in the backroom or at least by the door. It was so loud. I ran a short video. Only on Molokai.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 15, 2022)

Love you photos of the island. Paradise. 
Jeff, so you guys live in the country, looks very peaceful. I liked it peaceful and not many folks hanging around.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Love you photos of the island. Paradise.
> Jeff, so you guys live in the country, looks very peaceful. I liked it peaceful and not many folks hanging around.



Yes, it is rural life. Just my speed. We are getting close to being stocked up here with things. I know we have some packages coming so when we have to get them in Kaunakakai town we make other stops so we don't waste a trip.

Because out pantry is starting to fill up, once the packages slow down we should be able to reduce our trips to town. I'd like to keep that down to 2 trips a week. But we'll see.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2022)

Here is how we changed our living room around. The sofe used to be under the painting on the wall and the recliner was by the kitchen peninsula. We moved one end table out of the room also.  

So far so good. Kim likes the new view she gets from the recliner. It's slightly tilted to the lanai. It actually works well for the TV also. 

So far so good. Now we have to hang pictures. We have a shoe organizer coming too.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2022)

Bedroom is all done to.

Kim is going to drive her scooter up to get the mail. She got a notice that we got a package from Amazon.

It seems to be that anything delivered through UPS gets delivered to the office here at WaveCrest and anything shipped USPS we have to go get at the Post office.

Beautiful morning too.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 15, 2022)

slip said:


> Bedroom is all done to.
> 
> Kim is going to drive her scooter up to get the mail. She got a notice that we got a package from Amazon.
> 
> ...


Looks liked you guys are adjusting to rural life in Molokai, Hawaii. LOL and that is good.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 15, 2022)

Your meat prices are much more reasonable than I would have thought.  They are about what I pay in southern Ca.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Looks liked you guys are adjusting to rural life in Molokai, Hawaii. LOL and that is good.



I didn't think it would be an issue. So far so good. We'll see as time goes on.   

So far we are enjoying everything.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Your meat prices are much more reasonable than I would have thought.  They are about what I pay in southern Ca.



The grocery store is a little more expensive. Variety and availability is what is different. If we see what we want, we buy it because it might not be there for a while afternoon. 

Fresh chicken is the one thing we have never seen anywhere on all our trips to Molokai. We have only seen frozen chicken.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 15, 2022)

slip said:


> The grocery store is a little more expensive. Variety and availability is what is different. If we see what we want, we buy it because it might not be there for a while afternoon.
> 
> Fresh chicken is the one thing we have never seen anywhere on all our trips to Molokai. We have only seen frozen chicken.


What about fresh turkey?  We always saw flocks of turkeys roaming when we were on Molokai.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2022)

Luanne said:


> What about fresh turkey?  We always saw flocks of turkeys roaming when we were on Molokai.



Heck, there's plenty of chickens roaming around too.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2022)

She's on her daily mail run.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 16, 2022)

slip said:


> She's on her daily mail run.
> 
> View attachment 49218View attachment 49219View attachment 49220View attachment 49221View attachment 49222


IIRC, you're on the 2nd floor.  Do you leave your mobility scooter under cover on the ground floor, or do you "shlep" it up and down?  In a few weeks we're going on vacation and will be bringing a mobility scooter in the truck.  A new experience for us.

BTW, why aren't some of the wild chickens "harvested" by locals?  They aren't any more difficult to pluck than geese or ducks and being "free-range" they ought to be tasty.  I've plucked both.  Me?  I'd skip the really big ones and focus on the younger more tender ones.


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> IIRC, you're on the 2nd floor.  Do you leave your mobility scooter under cover on the ground floor, or do you "shlep" it up and down?  In a few weeks we're going on vacation and will be bringing a mobility scooter in the truck.  A new experience for us.
> 
> BTW, why aren't some of the wild chickens "harvested" by locals?  They aren't any more difficult to pluck than geese or ducts and being "free-range" they ought to be tasty.  I've plucked both.  Me?  I'd skip the really big ones and focus on the younger more tender ones.



Yes, we are on the 2nd floor. The only thing I bring up is the battery. We have either left it under the stairwell or in our car. We are going ro bring it up at a board meeting. I don't know if they will let us leave it below the stairs otherwise we may be able to park it at the bicycle parking. Either way works and I can always just keep leaving it in our car. My wife just got a cover for it if we leave it outside.

Those chickens weren't bred for eating so that won't work out. Even the young ones. The Kauai recipe for cooking their free roaming chicken is to fill a pot with water and add a brick to the pot. Bring to a boil and then add the chicken. After an hour, throw away the chicken and eat the brick.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 16, 2022)

slip said:


> The grocery store is a little more expensive. Variety and availability is what is different. If we see what we want, we buy it because it might not be there for a while afternoon.
> 
> Fresh chicken is the one thing we have never seen anywhere on all our trips to Molokai. We have only seen frozen chicken.



Well , there is that rooster by the post office if you can catch him.   

Bill


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2022)

First trip to Hiro's since we moved here. It's our first time for lunch too.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 16, 2022)

slip said:


> First trip to Hiro's since we moved here. It's our first time for lunch too.
> 
> View attachment 49297View attachment 49298


It looks peaceful, quiet and downright rural. Kinda like 'old time Hawaii'. I'm envious.


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2022)

Kim has the Kalbi Ribs and I had the Garlic Chicken.


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> IIRC, you're on the 2nd floor.  Do you leave your mobility scooter under cover on the ground floor, or do you "shlep" it up and down?  In a few weeks we're going on vacation and will be bringing a mobility scooter in the truck.  A new experience for us.
> 
> BTW, why aren't some of the wild chickens "harvested" by locals?  They aren't any more difficult to pluck than geese or ducks and being "free-range" they ought to be tasty.  I've plucked both.  Me?  I'd skip the really big ones and focus on the younger more tender ones.



We just met with the board secretary today and he said we can park my wife's scooter under the stairwell. They are even going to paint it off for her as a parking space and put a bar there where we can chain it to lock it up.. He even offered to install a plug there for her to plug it in but I said they didn't have to do that. I can carry the battery pack up to change it. He said we can start parking it there right away and it doesn't have to go to the board because it's an ADA request.

So we ended up with the best case scenario. As soon as she gets down the stairs the scooter is right there for her to get on and get going. Another great day.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 16, 2022)

We so enjoyed Hiro's! It's a hopping place on the weekend!


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> We so enjoyed Hiro's! It's a hopping place on the weekend!



It was hopping today for lunch too. They only had one waitress but she covered the whole place and did a great job. They didn't have the tables out right by the ocean for lunch because they would have been right out in the hot sun. There were more full tables on the other side that I didn't get a picture of too. 

No live music for lunch but they usually do for dinner. I think the aunties moved over to Paddlers on the weekend but we haven't gone yet.


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2022)

I went down and put Kim's scooter in its new stall. She is very happy it worked out.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 16, 2022)

slip said:


> We just met with the board secretary today and he said we can park my wife's scooter under the stairwell. They are even going to paint it off for her as a parking space and put a bar there where we can chain it to lock it up.. He even offered to install a plug there for her to plug it in but I said they didn't have to do that. I can carry the battery pack up to change it. He said we can start parking it there right away and it doesn't have to go to the board because it's an ADA request.
> 
> So we ended up with the best case scenario. As soon as she gets down the stairs the scooter is right there for her to get on and get going. Another great day.


That is really nice and accommodating of the board secretary.  It is nice to hear of situations where things go smoothly like this and like they should go.  Thanks for sharing.

When we go on our upcoming trip, trying a scooter for the first time, I'm bringing a bicycle lock  for those cases where we may have to leave it outside of a business.  It comes apart in lighter pieces so transporting it and unloading it won't be much of an issue.  

Do you have more than one battery pack?  I'm in the process of replacing the old pack (used for 7 months and then idled because of Covid for 30 months) in my wife's scooter and thought about repurposing the previous set - - they work okay but seem to discharge a bit more quickly than I think they should.  I would hate for my wife to get stranded.  So I bought a new pair of new batteries and am wondering if there is a value to the somewhat tired ones that are perhaps still useable as a backup.  I looked into the cost of an empty battery case and thought that it was over-priced - - a bit over $150.


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> That is really nice and accommodating of the board secretary.  It is nice to hear of situations where things go smoothly like this and like they should go.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> When we go on our upcoming trip, trying a scooter for the first time, I'm bringing a bicycle lock  for those cases where we may have to leave it outside of a business.  It comes apart in lighter pieces so transporting it and unloading it won't be much of an issue.
> 
> Do you have more than one battery pack?  I'm in the process of replacing the old pack (used for 7 months and then idled because of Covid for 30 months) in my wife's scooter and thought about repurposing the previous set - - they work okay but seem to discharge a bit more quickly than I think they should.  I would hate for my wife to get stranded.  So I bought a new pair of new batteries and am wondering if there is a value to the somewhat tired ones that are perhaps still useable as a backup.  I looked into the cost of an empty battery case and thought that it was over-priced - - a bit over $150.



We only have one battery and I was going to ask you about batteries. Could you share where you purchased it from? Our battery is currently fine and we really haven't charged it and discharged it that often so we think it will give us much more service. But being here in Molokai it may be hard to ship it here and I thought we may want to start looking so we don't wait until we need it.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 17, 2022)

slip said:


> We only have one battery and I was going to ask you about batteries. Could you share where you purchased it from? Our battery is currently fine and we really haven't charged it and discharged it that often so we think it will give us much more service. But being here in Molokai it may be hard to ship it here and I thought we may want to start looking so we don't wait until we need it.


My scooter takes two 17 AH (amp - hour) 12V batteries.  There are two or more types of connections - - a slip-on "Fast-on" connector and a lug with a hole - - which you use a nut and bolt to connect.  I measured my battery to make sure that the new one will fit.  I found that a 20 AH as well as a 22 AH battery is the same size.  So, for a few extra bucks I'm going with the highest capacity batteries.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K9Q6LDU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

To make sure that you select the correct size battery and with the right terminals, you'll need to open the battery case.  Mine took 8 Philips screws to open it up.

Both eBay and Amazon have a bunch.  There are also companies that advertise that they sell batteries but they are just a middleman - - like Walmart, Home Depot, etc.  You can also buy from a local scooter company and they may install them into the battery box - - but they may charge you $150 or more.  For the 18 AH batteries, it seemed like a good price was $40 each.  For the 20 AH ones it seemed like $45 was decent.  I bought a pair of batteries from Amazon for around $90 or 95 plus I bought a goofy 2 year insurance policy.  With tax the total was around $105 (free shipping).  I am supposed to get the two batteries delivered tomorrow.  Hopefully no drama.  

BTW, I've read that for scooter batteries (Seal-lead-acid [SLA], Absorbant Glass Mat [AGM]) that they live the longest lives if you don't discharge them too deeply and keep them charged up.   I've read that typical life of scooter batteries is 2-3 years (depending on usage, deep discharges, etc.).   There are also deep discharge batteries that may be used on electric boat trolling motors, but I'm not sure the difference.  I suspect that they may be larger in size and not direct swaps for the scooter batteries.


----------



## slip (Mar 17, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> My scooter takes two 17 AH (amp - hour) 12V batteries.  There are two or more types of connections - - a slip-on "Fast-on" connector and a lug with a hole - - which you use a nut and bolt to connect.  I measured my battery to make sure that the new one will fit.  I found that a 20 AH as well as a 22 AH battery is the same size.  So, for a few extra bucks I'm going with the highest capacity batteries.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K9Q6LDU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> To make sure that you select the correct size battery and with the right terminals, you'll need to open the battery case.  Mine took 8 Philips screws to open it up.
> 
> ...



Big Mahalo for a the information.  I have our manual so I will refer to that to make sure we get the right one. At least now I have an idea about cost.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 17, 2022)

slip said:


> Big Mahalo for a the information.  I have our manual so I will refer to that to make sure we get the right one. At least now I have an idea about cost.


Hopefully your manual is better than mine.  Mine did not list the terminal configuration or the battery size.  I didn't want to get a battery that wouldn't fit in my battery case.  So, I had to remove the screws and open the case to make sure.  It was actually very easy.  Took about 2 minutes and a Phillips screw driver.  If your manual doesn't give a good enough description, perhaps give the tech support at the mfr. a call.


----------



## slip (Mar 17, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Hopefully your manual is better than mine.  Mine did not list the terminal configuration or the battery size.  I didn't want to get a battery that wouldn't fit in my battery case.  So, I had to remove the screws and open the case to make sure.  It was actually very easy.  Took about 2 minutes and a Phillips screw driver.  If your manual doesn't give a good enough description, perhaps give the tech support at the mfr. a call.



Awesome, Mahalo again.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 17, 2022)

slip said:


> We just met with the board secretary today and he said we can park my wife's scooter under the stairwell. They are even going to paint it off for her as a parking space and put a bar there where we can chain it to lock it up.. He even offered to install a plug there for her to plug it in but I said they didn't have to do that. I can carry the battery pack up to change it. He said we can start parking it there right away and it doesn't have to go to the board because it's an ADA request.
> 
> So we ended up with the best case scenario. As soon as she gets down the stairs the scooter is right there for her to get on and get going. Another great day.


That is just outstanding!


----------



## slip (Mar 18, 2022)

The birds always come around just after the lawn gets mowed.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 18, 2022)

Happy Aloha Friday. 
LOL ,  You are bless with yours birds. We have wild turkey's,  geese and deer.


----------



## slip (Mar 18, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Happy Aloha Friday.
> LOL ,  You are bless with yours birds. We have wild turkey's,  geese and deer.



We have been seeing a lot of dead deer on the road here. The Axis deer have overpopulated the island and its become a real problem here.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 18, 2022)

slip said:


> We have been seeing a lot of dead deer on the road here. The Axis deer have overpopulated the island and its become a real problem here.



I have never seen a deer in Hawaii. I  looked up Axis Deer and read they are the type used in deer farms for meat. Are they protected from hunting ?

Bill


----------



## LisaH (Mar 18, 2022)

It’s a cattle egret. We saw a lot on the Big Island and Oahu.


slip said:


> The birds always come around just after the lawn gets mowed.


----------



## slip (Mar 18, 2022)

LisaH said:


> It’s a cattle egret. We saw a lot on the Big Island and Oahu.



I mostly see then here as soon as the lawn is mowed.


----------



## slip (Mar 18, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I have never seen a deer in Hawaii. I  looked up Axis Deer and read they are the type used in deer farms for meat. Are they protected from hunting ?
> 
> Bill



No, they are hunted often here on Molokai and there are people who do guided hunts with gun and bow. 

Over the last few years hunting hasn't been able to keep up and there is an overpopulation problem and they don't have enough food. 

They list venison at Molokai Livestock.  I assume they get it on the island but they didn't have any the last time we were there. 

Here is a video I took about a year ago. We were on the west side of the island. The deer started to cross the road and they just kept coming. I missed about another minute of video of all the deer running by.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 18, 2022)

slip said:


> No, they are hunted often here on Molokai and there are people who do guided hunts with gun and bow.
> 
> Over the last few years hunting hasn't been able to keep up and there is an overpopulation problem and they don't have enough food.
> 
> ...



Now i have a good reason to go to Molokai, lol.

Bill


----------



## slip (Mar 18, 2022)

This condo just hit the market today. I think it on the only condo for sale currently at WaveCrest. It's seems odd It's another 2 bedroom unit. There aren't many of those here and 3 of them just sold. Out of all of them, I like this one the best but the price is getting up there. 









						7146 Kamehameha V Hwy UNIT C216, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $330,000. 7146 Kamehameha V Hwy UNIT C216, Kaunakakai, HI is a condo home that contains 827 sq ft and was built in 1975. It contains 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms.




					www.zillow.com


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 18, 2022)

slip said:


> No, they are hunted often here on Molokai and there are people who do guided hunts with gun and bow.
> 
> Over the last few years hunting hasn't been able to keep up and there is an overpopulation problem and they don't have enough food.
> 
> ...


Please keep your Axis Deer in Hawaii. LOL


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 18, 2022)

The deer couldn't be native, so who imported them? They seem to need a good management- and herd thinning to keep the critters healthy. I guess it could be worse- like rabbits.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2022)

Axis deer, which originally come from India, were first introduced to Molokai in *1868* as a gift to King Kamehameha V. Populations were established for hunting on Lanai in 1920 and Maui in 1959.









						Deer populations on Maui and Molokai are out of control
					

The invasive animals are eating all of the vegetation.




					spectrumlocalnews.com


----------



## slip (Mar 18, 2022)

*I've been at the Molokai airport many rimes and have seen hunters with large coolers headed back to the mainland. 

I've mostly seen dead ones on the side of the road so far. You have to be careful driving at night or dusk because they often feed on the grass by the side of the road. *


----------



## easyrider (Mar 18, 2022)

Axis deer season is March through October and it's still warm over here so I'm out. It does look interesting.

Bill


----------



## slip (Mar 18, 2022)

It's officially Home now. I finally got these hung. The glass broke on the one of my son on our flight here. It had a small break when we came from Wisconsin to Oahu. I just had the glass replaced and my wife decided to hang them by the desk. 

We had these done at the Mall of America on a family vacation back in '97 so they are 25 years old this year. The artist asked them what they wanted to be when they grew up. Our daughter said an Artist and our son said a Baseball Player and he always liked rhe Indians.


----------



## slip (Mar 18, 2022)

Kim's parking spot for her mobility scooter is all set up. Couldn't ask for better than that. We really didn't expect it to work out this good.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 18, 2022)

slip said:


> Kim's parking spot for her mobility scooter is all set up. Couldn't ask for better than that. We really didn't expect it to work out this good.
> 
> View attachment 49432



How cool is that?  In one day or so they agreed, and went so far as to paint the parking spot for her?  That's really considerate!  You are definitely home now.

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 19, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> How cool is that?  In one day or so they agreed, and went so far as to paint the parking spot for her?  That's really considerate!  You are definitely home now.
> 
> Dave



Yes, it was way above and beyond.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 19, 2022)

I replaced my wife's 17 AH battery with another pair of 22 AH batteries.  (I think that is the biggest that'll fit in the case).  It seems that all is good.  They took a charge.  They seem healthy.  We'll see....


----------



## slip (Mar 19, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I replaced my wife's 17 AH battery with another pair of 22 AH batteries.  (I think that is the biggest that'll fit in the case).  It seems that all is good.  They took a charge.  They seem healthy.  We'll see....



Thanks for letting me know. I'll have to look into that too.


----------



## slip (Mar 19, 2022)

Kim was checking around and she found a lady who teaches Ukulele so she went yesterday for a lesson. The woman has her house for sale and is moving to the west side so she mentioned another lady who teaches that lives in WaveCrest. So she will contact her and see if she has time.

Since we had to leave Kim's Pineapple plant she started on Oahu,  she wanted to start a new one here. We had a Maui Gold Pineapple so she was getting that ready today.

We had a little rain this morning so we had a brief rainbow make an appearance.


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2022)

Moon over Molokai tonight.


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2022)

No wonder this is my wife's favorite chair in the livingroom. I usually only get to sit in it when she is taking a shower.


----------



## lynne (Mar 20, 2022)

slip said:


> Kim was checking around and she found a lady who teaches Ukulele so she went yesterday for a lesson. The woman has her house for sale and is moving to the west side so she mentioned another lady who teaches that lives in WaveCrest. So she will contact her and see if she has time.
> 
> Since we had to leave Kim's Pineapple plant she started on Oahu,  she wanted to start a new one here. We had a Maui Gold Pineapple so she was getting that ready today.
> 
> ...


Our white pineapples take about 2 years to produce.  This season, we have 3 fruits on the way


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2022)

lynne said:


> Our white pineapples take about 2 years to produce.  This season, we have 3 fruits on the wayView attachment 49601



That's awesome. The one she had on Oahu was doing really well.


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2022)

Kim's Ukulele teacher told us about a Hawaiian Misic Session that is put on by a group at a church in Ho'olehua. People are encouraged to bring their Ukulele's and play along. She wasn't comfortable enough to bring hers this time but it sounds like she will next week. They have this every Sunday from 3pm until 5pm.  

One of the singers makes homemade chocolates and every 5 songs they go around and give everyone some chocolates. They were awesome. 

We had a great time and plan to go next week. She has another lesson on Thursday. 

Here's some pictures.  We have a couple short videos but I have to see how they turned out.


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2022)

Our Plumeria next to the lanai s really starting to fill in and bloom. This was practically empty when we arrived 3 weeks ago.


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2022)

The video turned out a little grainy but you'll get the idea. A great time was had by all. They did a good job of explaining what the songs were about and some even had stories to go along with them. 

While we were there, we did here that the Hokule'a will be docked on Molokai at the Wharf next Saturday. Weather permitting. We'll try to make it down there but I'm sure it will be packed. Sounds like they will even let people board her. 

Here's the. Idea and a page from the program. It has all the info for playing each song on the Ukulele.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 21, 2022)

slip said:


> Our Plumeria next to the lanai s really starting to fill in and bloom. This was practically empty when we arrived 3 weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 49608



That plumeria tree is the perfect height! You get to see all the flowers right at eye level.  Nice!

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> That plumeria tree is the perfect height! You get to see all the flowers right at eye level.  Nice!
> 
> Dave



Yes, maintenance told us to just let them know and they will trim it for us.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 21, 2022)

The White Serpent of Molokai 





From beach outside WKORV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> The White Serpent of Molokai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have to be careful while driving around.


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2022)

Seems like a lot of people have checked out. Not very many people in the cabana all day today. 

I saw one guy covering up his van. Sounds like he comes for a few months every winter. I always heard many owners come for February but they may come January and stay through most of March. 

I guess I'll learn more of that next year.


----------



## slip (Mar 22, 2022)

I took a walk past the car wash station  and the A building. High tide is coming in and the stream behind the parking lot is filling up. 

Most if the day the trades died off and we had some rain come through. Everyone is happy to see some rain. 

It was fairly clear so we can see Maui and Lanai in the distance. It was even fairly clear up in the seacliffs. 

Now the trades are back so it's been a nice quiet evening.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 22, 2022)

Looks liked total R&R.


----------



## slip (Mar 22, 2022)

Wow another busy day. I finally went on the website and check on our COBRA Healthcare coverage.  We were supposed to get a bill in the mail but we haven't gotten anything yet. So it said I had a balance due and the fate range was for 02-05-22 to 04-30-22. We wanted to set up automatic billing so I paid the balance and then went into set up the automatic payment. 

I did it 4 times and it never stayed I. The system. I did it one last time and I said I'm done with it but for whatever reason it took. So we should be all setup now. I still can't believe it's so cheap for my wife and I. I budgeted for $1,500 a month but it's only $400.03. I'm not complaining. 

We only have that for 18 months then I have to find something else.  My wife will only need coverage for 9 more months because she will turn 65. I will still have some years left but it will only be in person. 

Then we canceled our Spectrum Cable TV. We still have internet through them though. Then we signed up to stream with YouTube TV.  That saved us $30 a month. 

Tomorrow I go into town to get my taxes done and drop off the cable box and remote. 

We're started it get settled.


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2022)

We already changed our TV to Hulu. We ready had a Hulu account and when Iooked, they had bundle that was the same cost as YouTubers but the Hulu included Disney that we were also paying for and the Hulu cost would have been another add on with YouTuber. So now we're saving about $45 a month. 

Win, win.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Mar 23, 2022)

slip said:


> We already changed our TV to Hulu. We ready had a Hulu account and when Iooked, they had bundle that was the same cost as YouTubers but the Hulu included Disney that we were also paying for and the Hulu cost would have been another add on with YouTuber. So now we're saving about $45 a month.
> 
> Win, win.


I had Hulu for a while.  I switched to YouTubeTV to try it out.  I like the channel guide interface way better on YTTV.  Are you referring to Hulu or Hulu Live?  Switching to YTTV from Hulu live was a wash for me.


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2022)

SandyPGravel said:


> I had Hulu for a while.  I switched to YouTubeTV to try it out.  I like the channel guide interface way better on YTTV.  Are you referring to Hulu or Hulu Live?  Switching to YTTV from Hulu live was a wash for me.



Yes, Hulu Live. We did one of their bundles so it saved us more money since we were going to keep Hulu when we had YouTube TV. I agree on the interface but we already got used to the one on Hulu.


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2022)

I finally went in and met with the tax preparer. She used to manage an H&R Block on Oahu. Gave her all my stuff and went over our situation for next year. She thinks we should be fine since we are having Federal taxes out of our retirement income.

Before that, I stopped to get gas. We are holding steady at $5.88 a gallon. I stopped at Maka's Corner after I got done with the taxes and surprised Kim with Fried Saimin. I had the Shrimp Burger..

When I got back Kim took her scooter up to get the mail and when she came back, she wanted to go down to the Cabana and sit for a while and check out the new carpet. It was installed just before we moved here.

It's too windy to sit on our lanai. The carpet turned out nice. We're still enjoying the view down here. It's really cloudy  by Lanai and Maui, we can hardly see them.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 23, 2022)

Very windy in Kihei right now as well.


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Very windy in Kihei right now as well.



I was surprised we just saw a helicopter tour go by. Lots of white caps out on the water today too.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 23, 2022)

Looking good! At $6 a gallon for gas, a 3-wheeled electric bike (trike) for no further than you need to go might make some sense.


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Looking good! At $6 a gallon for gas, a 3-wheeled electric bike (trike) for no further than you need to go might make some sense.



I budgeted $200 a month for gas. Even with our extra trips for appointments and initial supplies we are still well under our budget. We finished just Iverson $100 this first month.  I checked our milage since we have been here and we get 29 mpg and I'm happy with that.


----------



## slip (Mar 24, 2022)

Wow, the wind continues today. We still have the lanai door closed but we do have half the windows open. 

Thursday is Kim's Ukulele lesson day so she was up early doing things before we left.  It's nice that they start at 2pm and it's usually 45 minutes to an hour. I'm glad it's not in the morning. 

I drop here off and go into Kaunakakai and get some running around done. I had to return the cable box and remote since we dropped cable.  I had a heck of a time finding the Spectrum office. Google kept taking my by Molokai Pizza. I asked Kim's Ukulele teacher if she knew. Her husband did so that helped. It's actually past Kaunakakai about 3 miles out, just off the highway. As I was heading out of town, I noticed a bucket truck behind me and I figured it might be a Spectrum truck so I kept him close in my mirror and sure enough he turned his blinker on and i just took the next left and there it was.

It was basically in a rental storage container building. There are a couple of businesses working out of the storage units. One person was ahead of me and he took about 15 minutes. My return went quick and I headed back into town to get some packages at the Post office.

The post office usually has a long line with people getting packages. Always looks like about 80% are from Amazon.   

I got our 2 packages and made it back in time to pick up Kim. On our way back home, we saw a guy setting up a roadside fruit/vegetable stand. We have seen him about 4 times now but he is always just getting there so we just drive by. Today we had some time so we turned around to see what he had. Really nice local farmer. 

We ended out getting a big bunch of Apple Bananas, some cherry tomatoes carrots and couple big Papayas.  He said he is there Tuesday and Thursday from 3pm to 5pm.
He had good variety of different vegetables. He didn't have the variety of Kumu Farms but this will save us driving out there as often. 

Kim got her Pineapple plant in a pot today along with some other succulents. 

The last few days I was going to clean the lanai but it has been way to windy for that so tomorrow I will go through those kitchen cabinets.  Just my luck, I'll get a call to come pick up the taxes tomorrow.  

Here's a picture from the ground of the Plumeria tree in front of our lanai. We are on the second floor on the left in this picture. Kim always liked that it blocks our lanai from the ground but we can see over it. I just love the smell of Plumeria coming in the condo. Its starting to fill out nicely again.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 24, 2022)

slip said:


> Here's a picture from the ground of the Plumeria tree in front of our lanai. We are on the second floor on the left in this picture. Kim always liked that it blocks our lanai from the ground but we can see over it. I just love the smell of Plumeria coming in the condo. Its starting to fill out nicely again.
> 
> View attachment 49945



My recollection of Plumerias in Hawaii is they have two major bloom seasons every year.  Spring, and then late Fall, around November or December. Not sure why they are on that blooming cycle.  I seem to recall mango follow the same cycle.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 24, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> My recollection of Plumerias in Hawaii is they have two major bloom seasons every year.  Spring, and then late Fall, around November or December. Not sure why they are on that blooming cycle.  I seem to recall mango follow the same cycle.
> 
> Dave



Not sure about the mangos but I think you are correct on the Plumeria. I'm just going off our previous visits here to Molokai and Watching this tree. Those are the two times of the year that they will trim it for us also.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 25, 2022)

slip said:


> Not sure about the mangos but I think you are correct on the Plumeria. I'm just going off our previous visits here to Molokai and Watching this tree. Those are the two times of the year that they will trim it for us also.



Having that beautiful tree right outside your lanai is amazing.  We have one here in a pot. I bought it last year at a nursery in Palm Springs. It's grown quite a bit, but we had to bring it indoors for winter so it wouldn't freeze.  I moved it back outdoors this morning.  No flowers yet, but we've kept it alive for a year, so I have hopes for this year.

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Having that beautiful tree right outside your lanai is amazing.  We have one here in a pot. I bought it last year at a nursery in Palm Springs. It's grown quite a bit, but we had to bring it indoors for winter so it wouldn't freeze.  I moved it back outdoors this morning.  No flowers yet, but we've kept it alive for a year, so I have hopes for this year.
> 
> Dave



My wife is also planting a few of those. She had one on Oahu and it was doing well but we had ti leave it so she is starting over.  

That tree is one of our favorite parts of the grounds here. It's placement is perfect for us.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 25, 2022)

slip said:


> Here's a picture from the ground of the Plumeria tree in front of our lanai. We are on the second floor on the left in this picture. Kim always liked that it blocks our lanai from the ground but we can see over it. I just love the smell of Plumeria coming in the condo. Its starting to fill out nicely again.
> 
> View attachment 49945


Right now our citrus trees and apple tree are in bloom.  With the windows open we can smell the pleasant fragrance of the fruit trees.  So I can understand you enjoying the plumeria.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 25, 2022)

slip said:


> My wife is also planting a few of those. She had one on Oahu and it was doing well but we had ti leave it so she is starting over.
> 
> That tree is one of our favorite parts of the grounds here. It's placement is perfect for us.



Somehow I suspect your plumeria will do better than mine.  Must be something about the weather.   

Did you know plumeria are originally from Mexico? I only leaned that last year.  All this time I thought they were tropical.  A great plant, and wonderful flowers.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 25, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Looking good! At $6 a gallon for gas, a 3-wheeled electric bike (trike) for no further than you need to go might make some sense.



@slip Jeff, If you're shopping, this is the electric trike I own: https://eunorau-ebike.com/collectio...u-48v500w-new-trike-fat-tire-folding-tricycle

Excellent etrike.

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2022)

My wife has been busy today planting. She got some succulents and has been potting them today. Some are going to go on the table beneath the tv. 

The wind has died down. Some and we have been able to open the lanai door again. It may be good enough to clean the lanai but we'll see.

This morning I checked into the emergency medical flight insurance. My insurance only covers so much so we added this plan. It is $60 per year per household.  We get the senior rate since my wife is over 60.  It was easy to sign up for. 









						Join - AirMedCare Network
					

Join and be covered with world-class emergency air transport services when you apply for an AMCN membership today!




					www.airmedcarenetwork.com


----------



## SandyPGravel (Mar 25, 2022)

slip said:


> My wife has been busy today planting. She got some succulents and has been potting them today. Some are going to go on the table beneath the tv.
> 
> The wind has died down. Some and we have been able to open the lanai door again. It may be good enough to clean the lanai but we'll see.
> 
> ...


Definitely sounds like a good investment!


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2022)

Just checked my email and another condo. Ame up for sale in WaveCrest.  It's C112, so a ground floor unit. We like this one. I asked my wife about her feelings about a ground floor unit now. She said she is fine with our second floor and the excersize for her. She has been doing well on the stairs. She says she still prefers to be a little for a better view. 

The prices have definitely risen since we purchased in 2018. 









						7146 Kamehameha V Hwy #C112, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $219,000. 7146 Kamehameha V Hwy #C112, Kaunakakai, HI is a condo home that contains 604 sq ft and was built in 1975. It contains 1 bedroom and 1 bathroom.




					www.zillow.com


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2022)

SandyPGravel said:


> Definitely sounds like a good investment!



Yes, our realtor told us about it when we were looking. Now that we live here we went ahead and joined. It's pretty cheap insurance.


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2022)

We went to pick up our Krispy Kreme doughnuts at the Kilohana School this morning. Because of the weather the delivery was delayed and we had to go back in a couple hours. 

It has been overcast with some rain the last few days and the winds have been very strong. 

So with a couple hours to kill, my wife wanted to get a couple of pots for planting so we headed into Kaunakakai town. We stopped at the Ace Hardware and got her shopping done.

We went tout to the Wharf to see if the Hokule'a was there. It was and I put than in a different thread. 

Then we stopped at Molokai Burger and had a quick Lunch. The dine-in area is open now so we ate there. Then we headed back to pick up our donuts.

Still a little overcast and windy today but the winds have calmed down a bit. It was so windy yesterday, it blew a screen off my window in the bedroom. Two of the plastic clips broke. They didn't have e the right size in town so I had to order some from Amazon.


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2022)

We went to the Hawaii Music Sesion this afternoon and we drove through Kaunakakai town on our way back. Going down Ala Malama street on a Sunday always brings me back to my childhood when mostly everything was closed on Sundays. It was pretty much a ghost town.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 28, 2022)

slip said:


> We went to the Hawaii Music Sesion this afternoon and we drove through Kaunakakai town on our way back. Going down Ala Malama street on a Sunday always brings me back to my childhood when mostly everything was closed on Sundays. It was pretty much a ghost town.
> 
> View attachment 50217View attachment 50218View attachment 50219View attachment 50220View attachment 50221View attachment 50222View attachment 50223View attachment 50224



Geez, the town looks empty. I remember our town looked like that on Sunday afternoon. 

Bill


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Geez, the town looks empty. I remember our town looked like that on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Bill



Yes, Kaunakakai is a throwback in time. Just about everything is closed on Sunday. It's pretty busy every other day of the week.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 28, 2022)

slip said:


> We went to pick up our Krispy Kreme doughnuts at the Kilohana School this morning. .


Didn’t know Molokai has a Krispy Kreme!


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2022)

LisaH said:


> Didn’t know Molokai has a Krispy Kreme!



We don't. Maui is the only island that has them and they are locatedin Kahului.

The school partnered with Mokulele airline and they flew the donuts to Molokai on Saturday. The hours for pickup was supposed to be 10am to noon but it was cloudy and raining on Maui that morning so pickup hours were moved back to noon to 2pm.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 28, 2022)

slip said:


> My wife has been busy today planting. She got some succulents and has been potting them today. Some are going to go on the table beneath the tv.
> 
> The wind has died down. Some and we have been able to open the lanai door again. It may be good enough to clean the lanai but we'll see.
> 
> ...


That sound liked a good plan.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 28, 2022)

slip said:


> We went to the Hawaii Music Sesion this afternoon and we drove through Kaunakakai town on our way back. Going down Ala Malama street on a Sunday always brings me back to my childhood when mostly everything was closed on Sundays. It was pretty much a ghost town.
> 
> View attachment 50217View attachment 50218View attachment 50219View attachment 50220View attachment 50221View attachment 50222View attachment 50223View attachment 50224


That town is empty of people and automobiles.


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2022)

One big job done. Cleared off the lanai and took a brush to the railing. Then I rinsed off the first 3 rows of tiles by the railing.  Then Kim took over with the mop and we got It all cleaned off.

Wow, what a difference.  I can lean against the railing now and not get dirty or sticky.

Now we are down to going through kitchen cabinets and hanging a couple pictures. Kim still has to decide on the pictures so that will take a while. I hope to get at the cabinets this week yet. Then we will have everything the way we want it, for now anyway.

We have a couple packages to pick up at the Post office but I wanted to wait until my taxes were done before heading into town. I have our power station coming in on the Young Brothers barge this week also. Hoping to keep our town trips down to 2 a week. We'll still have to grocery shop this week too.

It seems like more owners are Leaving and heading back to their mainland homes. Sounds like at least two more are Leaving this week and next week.

Beautiful day today. We have a paddle boarder out and someone is even flying a kite.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 28, 2022)

slip said:


> We went to the Hawaii Music Sesion this afternoon and we drove through Kaunakakai town on our way back. Going down Ala Malama street on a Sunday always brings me back to my childhood when mostly everything was closed on Sundays. It was pretty much a ghost town.
> 
> View attachment 50217View attachment 50218View attachment 50219View attachment 50220View attachment 50221View attachment 50222View attachment 50223View attachment 50224



Reminds me a lot of Hanapepe on Kauai.

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Reminds me a lot of Hanapepe on Kauai.
> 
> Dave



Now that you mention it, it does remind me a little of Hanepepe also.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 28, 2022)

slip said:


> We have a couple packages to pick up at the Post office but I wanted to wait until my taxes were done before heading into town. I have our power station coming in on the Young Brothers barge this week also. Hoping to keep our town trips down to 2 a week. We'll still have to grocery shop this week too.



Things will calm down eventually.  When we first moved here to Mesquite, we were driving up to St. George, Utah, or down to Las Vegas several days a week.  We needed this or that thing, and we had to leave town to get it.  But now, if we go once a month, that's a lot.  Most of our trips are here in town.  And since we have an electric vehicle, we can drive all over town a couple of times without having to recharge.  I don't remember the last time I bought gas.

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Things will calm down eventually.  When we first moved here to Mesquite, we were driving up to St. George, Utah, or down to Las Vegas several days a week.  We needed this or that thing, and we had to leave town to get it.  But now, if we go once a month, that's a lot.  Most of our trips are here in town.  And since we have an electric vehicle, we can drive all over town a couple of times without having to recharge.  I don't remember the last time I bought gas.
> 
> Dave



That's exactly it. Just getting the initial things we need and couldn't bring. I got another card in the mail today that the post office has a package. We grocery shop once a week and Kim has her Ukulele lessons on Thursdays. Plus we have been going to the Hawaiian Music Session on Sunday. Sounds like 3 days a week will be more realistic. 

Nothing earth shattering but we all have goals.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 29, 2022)

That new retirement job is keeping you busy. LOL


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2022)

Kim was up early this morning. She wanted to go into town to register at the Molokai Health Center.  We had to stop at the Post Office for some packages anyway. We filled out all the paperwork and they faxed our previous doctors for all our records while we filled out other paperwork.  They close from noon to 1pm for lunch so we finished just in time for lunch. The Molokai Health Center is on the Makai side of the highway across from Kaunakakai School.

We stopped at the Post Office and then we went to the Lunchbox for some takeout. The Lunchbox is just across the parking lot from Ono Fish and Shrimp for those familiar with Kaunakakai.

We decided to get a couple of Sub Sandwiches.  We both got Pastrami and Lilikoi Lemonade. I ended out talking to the lady at the counter while waiting for our order. She had recognized us and asked how long we were staying.  We said we moved here now. When I said that three people came out from the back room and welcomed us to the island. I went over our story about retiring  and Kim's surgery.

They were all so nice and said if we needed help with anything to stop in an ask. They used to come out and do shows at WaveCrest years ago.  Super nice people and excellent food. Stop in for lunch if you make it to Molokai. 

After that we went back to the Molokai Health Center and went to the Dentist this time. We are over do since we canceled our last appointment on Oahu because of Kim's surgery.  More paperwork to fill out but we're all set and have appointments for July.  I asked her of I can get an appointment if I have any issues, I have a crown that just started to get sensitive to cold a day ago, she said no problem just call with the issue and they will get me in. Hopefully it's just temporary but if not I'm all ready to get in.

Busy day, we got a lot done and learned more about Molokai..


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 29, 2022)

You had me at Lilikoi Lemonade. 

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 30, 2022)

slip said:


> We went to pick up our Krispy Kreme doughnuts at the Kilohana School this morning. Because of the weather the delivery was delayed and we had to go back in a couple hours.
> 
> It has been overcast with some rain the last few days and the winds have been very strong.
> 
> ...


This red & white interior looks liked a Five Guys restaurant.  The assorted donuts from Krispy Kreme looks liked a good snack with a cup of coffee or a glass of milk. LOL


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2022)

Got a call from Young Brothers that my solar generator is in. We had to stop into town and pick up our taxes anyway. Tax preparer was only $100. Much different than Oahu.   

Kim has her Ukulele lesson today to so we stopped into Paddlers for lunch. I might even go grocery shopping while Kim is at her Ukulele lesson.

I had rhe Pork Chop plate and Kim had the Beef Nachos. Has is barely under $6 a gallon now.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 31, 2022)

Jeff and Kim, you guys really live in the country. Where are all the locals and tourists? Do you ever have traffic back up or traffic accidents ?

I bet your blood pressure readings are much lower; than when you were working.


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Jeff and Kim, you guys really live in the country. Where are all the locals and tourists? Do you ever have traffic back up or traffic accidents ?
> 
> I bet your blood pressure readings are much lower; than when you were working.



Believe it or not, there are some tourists here. At Paddlers, they were all seated to the left or behind us. It wasn't packed but not crowded either.

I should check my blood pressure. It was usually only slightly high. It should have gone down some. But I do have to work on dropping some weight.

Even down town was less crowded today. That's why I try to shop during the week.


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2022)

Thursday is barge day on Molokai.  We used to get 2 barges a week but it was cut to one about a year ago. It is a pretty big barge.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 31, 2022)

slip said:


> Thursday is barge day on Molokai.  We used to get 2 barges a week but it was cut to one about a year ago. It is a pretty big barge.
> 
> View attachment 50559View attachment 50560View attachment 50561View attachment 50562



I see this, and I hear the song "The Wells Fargo Wagon" from "The Music Man."  Excited townspeople waiting with anticipation, wondering what the Wells Fargo wagon is bringing to River City this time around...  

Dave


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 31, 2022)

slip said:


> Thursday is barge day on Molokai.  We used to get 2 barges a week but it was cut to one about a year ago. It is a pretty big barge.
> 
> View attachment 50559View attachment 50560View attachment 50561View attachment 50562


I see what appears to be an orange ramp but no cranes.  So, do they use the ramp to drive a fork lift or loader in and out?


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I see what appears to be an orange ramp but no cranes.  So, do they use the ramp to drive a fork lift or loader in and out?



They must. I have only had stuff shipped by barge a few times and allmy items were either in shipping containers in the dock or just out on the dock. I never saw them unloading.


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2022)

Molokai has been getting some much needed rain over the last few days. No real down pours but some nice steady rain that lasts a little while and we have been getting that a few times a day.

So with that comes the Rainbows. The one was some close and big. I could hardly get it all in the picture.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2022)

Busy day again today. We were both up and ready to go early this morning. The rain was still on and off for most of the day. It started out raining and then Kim got a call that some of her planting supplies she ordered from Ace were in.

We didn't plan on going to town today but I knew she wanted to get her supplies so she could work on her plants this weekend so we went into town.

We picked up her supplies and then stopped at Molokai Pharmacy to see if she could get her medications transfered from CVS on Oahu. Luckily it wasn't crowded and the lady was able get everything set up. She called us later to tell us she received everything she needed from CVS and her refills be ready to pick up tomorrow.  

After that we stopped at Molokai Burger for some lunch to take home. Of course, as soon, as we got home it started raining.  We were going to eat on the lanai but just ate inside. 

After that we watched a little TV and Kim took a nap. Surprisingly, she got up a little refreshed and she took a scooter right to get the mail. 

The only thing in the mail was our check from selling my Jeep on Oahu. That whole transaction went really well. 2 weeks ago we got our security deposit back on our apartment and now with this, everything from Oahu is closed out.

After the mail, we both went through the kitchen cabinets and we ended out throwing away 3 garbage bags of old kitchen supplies.

We ended out with 3 cabinets with open space. Plus we rearranged things. That's another big job out of the way. 

Now just to hang a couple pictures and a towel rack and we are all settled in.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2022)

I found and old picture hanging strip on an old picture and I was able to put it on my wife's Hawaiian Shell Lei display box. I was able to hang that and the last few things we had laying around.  We had 2 we decided not to hang and we'll wait and see if we find something else for a few spots. 

Kim has been looking all over for a white towel rack. She ordered a cheap wire one but didn't like it when it came in.

There is one over the toilet tank that was there when we bought the place. We never used it so I told her I can move that by the sink and we can hang a few pictures where the rack was.

She liked that idea. I had to cut the bar down to size but it all went well. It's kind of a tight area where the wall switch is but it works and its very convenient. 

All of my jobs around the condo are done for now and we are all set up they way we want things.

We are settling into a routine. Kim is practicing her Ukulele everyday and she takes some time to work on her plants. She wants to start her diamond painting again too.

I'm just about done renting my timeshares for the year. We still haven't been to the west side since we got here so I can see a day trip in the near future. I want to stop at Ke Nani Kai and check out a unit now that we own a week there. It will be nice to talk with the staff.

I picked up my 2 batteries for my solar generator but I am still waiting on the generator itself.  It should come Monday or Tuesday.  I have been getting a spot ready for it and then I can experiment what I want to have plugged in it and how I will use it during a power outage.

I'm going to start watching for a week on the Big Island for 2023. Kim hasn't been there for a while and I have only been there for work so at least I can show her some of the Hilo side and we want to stop at the volcano.


----------



## RNCollins (Apr 2, 2022)

Hi Kim and Jeff,

I was just wondering how far is the ride into town?

Do you have air conditioning in your condo?


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2022)

RNCollins said:


> Hi Kim and Jeff,
> 
> I was just wondering how far is the ride into town?
> 
> Do you have air conditioning in your condo?



Molokai Burger has shirts that say they are at the 0 Mile marker and that is on the west end of Kaunakakai.  The sign for mile marker 13 is right behind the WaveCrest sign. So we are 13 miles from town. 26 miles round trip. We get about 28 miles a gallon with our Jeep Compass so it takes about a gallon a trip. The drive takes about 20 minutes because the top speed on the island is 45mph. 

We were concerned about air-conditioning when we were looking at condos here. Most don't have a/c. I think there are one or two with a/c in all of WaveCrest right now. All the units listed when we were looking did not have a/c and that was all over the island. 

In Wisconsin, we ran our a/c a lot so we were concerned about no a/c but we figured we could always add a portable unit if we need needed to. Our realtor used to live at WaveCrest and she said you won't need a/c and especially since we bought in the B building.  She lived in the B building and that one was set up to face right into the trade winds so once we open the lanai door or windows, the breeze goes right through the condo and out the bedroom. Ot cools off instantly with even a small breeze. 

Since we have owned, we have been here during most of the months on the calendar. Once in July it was warm because the trades stopped blowing for a few days. It wasn't overwhelming and we went down to the pool those days and took a nice cool swim. It wasn't bad at all. 

So it is looking like we won't have to add a/c but it's nice to know we have the option if needed. We wouldn't want to run it much anyway, electricity is .49 cents a Kilowatt hour here.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2022)

All the wires are hidden about as good as they are going to be.  

Now she just has to finish rearranging.  We got a lot done again this weekend.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 3, 2022)

Your place is looking very nice.


----------



## slip (Apr 3, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Your place is looking very nice.



Mahalo

We're good now until we want to change out our kitchen counter top and do a tile shower buy we'll wait a little for those projects.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2022)

slip said:


> Mahalo
> 
> We're good now until we want to change out our kitchen counter top and do a tile shower buy we'll wait a little for those projects.



We're at the same place. Everything here is done but replacing the kitchen counter, and updating two bathrooms.  Great minds think alike.

Dave


----------



## slip (Apr 3, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> We're at the same place. Everything here is done but replacing the kitchen counter, and updating two bathrooms.  Great minds think alike.
> 
> Dave



We had planned on having both of those projects completed before we moved in but that changed with me retiring early. 

We will hold off for a year or two and see how our plan for retiring is working before we start. 

Should be interesting getting those things done on a small island.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2022)

slip said:


> We had planned on having both of those projects completed before we moved in but that changed with me retiring early.
> 
> We will hold off for a year or two and see how our plan for retiring is working before we start.
> 
> Should be interesting getting those things done on a small island.



I'd think your rental agent who arranged to have your patio door replaced would know how it'd work best on Molokai. Might take awhile, since delays seem to be very common these days.  And I think waiting awhile is a smart idea - what you have works fine, just needs to be updated to satisfy your decorator sense. That's where we are with our place.  What we have functions fine; we'd just prefer having something different in those locations.

Dave


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2022)

We got another great haul today. We made a trip out to Molokai Livestock and got some Ground Beef, T-Bones, Stew Meat and a Tri-Tip. Then we stopped at our favorite Road Side Farm Stand and picked up some Bananas, Green Peppers, Cherry Tomatoes, Carrots, Squash and Chili Pepper Water.

We're starting to get our timing down on these local spots. The local Farmer said he hopes to have Papayas regularly by the end of the year. He said he has been working on that for a few years now.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 6, 2022)

Are the vegetables and fruits that you bought at the farm stand grown on Molokai or at least in the islands?


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Are the vegetables and fruits that you bought at the farm stand grown on Molokai or at least in the islands?



Yes. all grown and raised on Molokai.  I was talking again with the girl at Molokai Livestock and she really never knows what they are going to have. They really don't know until they butcher. She said a few weeks ago, the animal they butchered was really only good for Ground Beef and Stew Meat.

We were lucky today. We got everything we wanted except for Kalbi Ribs.

The fruits and vegetables I get are from a local farmer. He has been working on his Papaya crop and will be ready to sell them  at the end of the year. He sets up Tuesdays and Thursdays at around mile marker 6. This is the 3rd time I stopped and he is extremely nice and very happy we keep coming back. He always Thanks me for coming back and says it helps him stay in business.

He has really good variety and has about 6 coolers filled with a variety that changes with anything that is ready.

He is really helpful with all his product and he explains how to clean and prepare some of the items I am not familiar with.

We're going to make some Beef Stew this week and I am going to try his Chili Pepper Water with that. He said it is perfect with Beef Stew.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 6, 2022)

slip said:


> Yes. all grown and raised on Molokai.  I was talking again with the girl at Molokai Livestock and she really never knows what they are going to have. They really don't know until they butcher. She said a few weeks ago, the animal they butchered was really only good for Ground Beef and Stew Meat.
> 
> We were lucky today. We got everything we wanted except for Kalbi Ribs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation.  It is great that the produce is locally grown.  IMHO, I'd love to see Hawaii be self sufficient in producing its own vegetables and fruits because it has a near perfect year-round climate.  The more that is grown locally, the lower the transportation costs, the lower the carbon footprint and the higher the local employment.  Also, fruits don't have to be picked a week before they are ripe.   Just my own opinion.


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks for the explanation.  It is great that the produce is locally grown.  IMHO, I'd love to see Hawaii be self sufficient in producing its own vegetables and fruits because it has a near perfect year-round climate.  The more that is grown locally, the lower the transportation costs, the lower the carbon footprint and the higher the local employment.  Also, fruits don't have to be picked a week before they are ripe.   Just my own opinion.



That is definitely something that Molokai is all about.  They pride themselves with being self sufficient.  They do a lot of fishing and hunting and pair that with local farming. Molokai's High School teams are called the Farmers.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 6, 2022)

slip said:


> We got another great haul today. We made a trip out to Molokai Livestock and got some Ground Beef, T-Bones, Stew Meat and a Tri-Tip. Then we stopped at our favorite Road Side Farm Stand and picked up some Bananas, Green Peppers, Cherry Tomatoes, Carrots, Squash and Chili Pepper Water.
> 
> We're starting to get our timing down on these local spots. The local Farmer said he hopes to have Papayas regularly by the end of the year. He said he has been working on that for a few years now.
> 
> View attachment 50932


So is that the squash in the upper right? What kind of squash, and, more importantly, how do you cook it and what does it taste like?


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> So is that the squash in the upper right? What kind of squash, and, more importantly, how do you cook it and what does it taste like?



Yes and this is the first time we will be trying that type of squash.  He said it was Opo an island staple. He told us you scoop out the seeds and peal it. Then cut it up and cook it or you can roast it . We are going to dice it up and add it to our Beef Stew.


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2022)

My first attempt at Homemade Beef Stew. It turned out excellent.  My wife was having one of her tired days and slept for a couple hours around noon so I started to make the Beef Stew.

She woke up in time to help me stir the vegetables while I cut up others. We cooked it all afternoon long and slow. I added a little flour slurry in it at the end and it came out perfect.

All local Molokai ingredients. I added some of the Chili Pepper Water to my bowl and it was great. Just a nice amount of heat and tang. Kim wanted to try some of mine but I knew she wouldn't like the Chili Pepper Water because she doesn't like anything with a vinegar base. She was surprised it wasn't too spicy though.


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2022)

My wife just got a call from The Molokai Health Center and they received her records so she was able to make an appointment for Friday. It only took about a week so that was excellent.  We'll be able to pick up her prescriptions after that appointment.  So she is all set.


----------



## slip (Apr 7, 2022)

Wow, just got an email and the sale is pending on this unit already, 12 days. 









						7146 Kamehameha V Hwy #C112, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $219,000. 7146 Kamehameha V Hwy #C112, Kaunakakai, HI is a condo home that contains 604 sq ft and was built in 1975. It contains 1 bedroom and 1 bathroom.




					www.zillow.com


----------



## slip (Apr 7, 2022)

We were both up early today and we are already for the day. I got a call from my old President here in Hawaii. They had their big audit yesterday on Oahu. My replacement has been texting me with how he's doing and some questions. 

They did great and met the Corporate goal and he wanted to Thank me for training my replacement and for what I had done while I was there. He used to stay on Molokai for the summer when he was young. He hasn't been back in quite a while so I plan on sending him some pictures.  It probably hasn't changed much.  

They go to do the next audit on Maui today and tomorrow.  That was always a long week with a lot of hours and I certainly don't miss that part.

We had the Condo fairly straightened up this morning so I thought it would be a good day to make a video since we have it the way we want it now. My family has been asking to see it so this was the best way.

The only big things we want to do are getting a tiled shower and replace the kitchen countertop and sink. We may have to change out the floors too depending on how we do things. That can wait for a while until we see our our retirement finances are coming in. So far so good for now. I over budgeted and we have had a large surplus every month and starting the 3rd Wednesday of June my wife will be getting her Social Security. So we'll probably do those projects in a few years.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 8, 2022)

Happy Aloha Friday. Your Video looks liked, you guys are settled in and you are ready for some old fashion R & R.


----------



## slip (Apr 8, 2022)

Kim had her first Doctors appointment on Molokai.  Everything went fine and she got some prescriptions updated. She will have another appointment in 3 months.

We went to the Lunch Box for some Pastrami Subs again. They are delicious.  We stopped at One Ali'i Park on the way home. I took some pictures there and some random shots while we were out and about.

We decided that next week we will take a drive out to the West side and try to stop in Ke Nani Kai and see if they will let us check out a unit. If they do, I post some pictures in a thread.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2022)

slip said:


> We decided that next week we will take a drive out to the West side and try to stop in Ke Nani Kai and see if they will let us check out a unit. If they do, I post some pictures in a thread.



That'd be great.  We'll be staying there next year when we come to visit you on your island. We'll be in a two bedroom unit, if it matters.   

Dave


----------



## slip (Apr 8, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> That'd be great.  We'll be staying there next year when we come to visit you on your island. We'll be in a two bedroom unit, if it matters.
> 
> Dave



If they let me, I get pictures of a one and two bedroom unit.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 9, 2022)

Outstanding photos, the area looks safe and low key.


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2022)

Went down at noon today while Kim was napping and cooked up some Brats and T-Bones for lunch and dinner. Friendlies had Brats on sale this week. It's been a beautiful day and I was surprised there weren't many people at the Cabana. 

Sometimes it doesn't get busy here until Saturday night, more towards regular checkin time. We'll see more people with suitcases coming in.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Apr 9, 2022)

Yay! Johnsonville!

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2022)

SandyPGravel said:


> Yay! Johnsonville!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk



I was a little surprised when we first started coming here and we found Johnsonville's. The lady at the checkout said she never seen anyone buy them and asked what we do with them.    After I told her, she said they sounded good she may have to try them.

I was surprised that they were only $5.25 per package.


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2022)

My awesome neighbor gave me some dried Axis Deer. It's great right out of the bag. He said it can be fried in some oil too. I'll have to try that.


----------



## slip (Apr 11, 2022)

There was a birthday party down at the Cabana today and they had a few Ukulele's down there. You may have to turn the volume up but they were pretty good.


----------



## slip (Apr 11, 2022)

We stayed in most of the day because they
 Association was changing the carpet in our hallway. Our hallway is the last one on the 2nd floor so i wonder if they will replace it all along the back hallway now? We'll see soon.

They are almost done. Here's the old carpet and then after they took it out. The new carpet is blue like down in the cabana.


----------



## slip (Apr 11, 2022)

Here's the finished hallway. Now we'll see if they do the main back hallway  or if they are going to finish the short hallways on the 3rd floor.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 12, 2022)

I liked your recreation area over looking the water and I did enjoy Ukulele music.


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 12, 2022)

There is an ominous shadow in that narrow hallway. Like a scene from a scary movie!


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2022)

It was strange that no one was done at the Cabana today. I thought it was too cool to go for a swim but I was wrong. After sitting down there for a few minutes, I knew it was the perfect time to take a dip. 

I was there for about 2 hours before someone else came.


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2022)

Some pictures. This is definitely one of the best features at WaveCrest.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 13, 2022)

Just being nosy here, but what's the monthly HOA fee? I know you probably posted it back when you were finalizing the deal, but I didn't care that deeply. And if it's none of my business, just say MYOB.


----------



## slip (Apr 14, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Just being nosy here, but what's the monthly HOA fee? I know you probably posted it back when you were finalizing the deal, but I didn't care that deeply. And if it's none of my business, just say MYOB.



You know me by now? I don't care.   

$615 a month. It includes internet but it is slow and we upgraded. It also includes hot water, each building has its own water heater(they just replaced all those right before we arrived).So that is not on my power bill. It also includes LP. We have a LP gas stove so the electricity use on that is very low. 

Plus all the grounds upkeep and maintenance and the exteriors of the buildings. Each building has a group of solar panels on it. Our next electricity bill will be our first one with us here the entire billing cycle.  Looks like electricity will be about $55 a month.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 14, 2022)

slip said:


> It was strange that no one was done at the Cabana today. I thought it was too cool to go for a swim but I was wrong. After sitting down there for a few minutes, I knew it was the perfect time to take a dip.
> 
> I was there for about 2 hours before someone else came.



I love having big private outdoor pools all to myself. I can imagine it’s my own private pool. Because we can’t all be like @DaveNV.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 14, 2022)

slip said:


> Plus all the grounds upkeep and maintenance and the exteriors of the buildings. Each building has a group of solar panels on it. Our next electricity bill will be our first one with us here the entire billing cycle.  Looks like electricity will be about $55 a month.


Thanks! That's not a bad deal for what you get. I bet they even shovel the snow!


----------



## slip (Apr 14, 2022)

amycurl said:


> I love having big private outdoor pools all to myself. I can imagine it’s my own private pool. Because we can’t all be like @DaveNV.



@DaveNV has always been in a league by himself.   

There ended out being a few people down there after I left. Probably 4 at one time at the busiest.  Seems like there are less people here now. The parking lot isn't as crowded and all of the snowbirds have went back to the mainland.


----------



## slip (Apr 14, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Thanks! That's not a bad deal for what you get. I bet they even shovel the snow!



First thing I asked.

I still comment on some of the roads or driveways here, that I wouldn't want to drive this when it snows.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 14, 2022)

Slip, you must be retired and chilling. LOL. 
Loved are those laid-back photos.


----------



## slip (Apr 14, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Slip, you must be retired and chilling. LOL.
> Loved are those laid-back photos.



Definitely chilling. We deemed Wednesday our lazy day. But I did get some swimming in though.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 15, 2022)

Happy Aloha Friday to Kim and Slip from Virginia.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Apr 15, 2022)

slip said:


> First thing I asked.
> 
> I still comment on some of the roads or driveways here, that I wouldn't want to drive this when it snows.


We do the same when on St John!

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Apr 15, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Happy Aloha Friday to Kim and Slip from Virginia.



Happy Aloha Friday to you both!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2022)

Moon over Molokai tonight. With the lights of Maui in the background.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 17, 2022)

slip said:


> Moon over Molokai tonight. With the lights of Maui in the background.
> 
> View attachment 52133View attachment 52134View attachment 52135


Those are some nice photos of the moon over Molokai early this Easter morning.


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2022)

Beautiful Easter morning. I had some Axis Deer and Eggs on the lanai. My awesome neighbor gave me some Avis Deer. I am having my brother ship me 2 sticks of Venison Summer Sausage and I am going to surprise my neighbor with one.  Sounds like it will here in Tuesday.  

Nice and sunny with good trade winds today.


----------



## vikingsholm (Apr 17, 2022)

Thought you might find it interesting that this article showed up in our local San Francisco paper's website today, slip:









						Hawaii island’s quirky nightlife tradition expands across state
					

No longer do you have to travel to the island of Molokai for its famous hot bread.




					www.sfgate.com


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2022)

vikingsholm said:


> Thought you might find it interesting that this article showed up in our local San Francisco paper's website today, slip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, my wife saw that and posted it on Facebook. The story is excellent.  I never did go to one on Oahu. We still haven't gone since we arrived, soon hopefully. 

I was going to post it, so I'm glad you did for others to see. 

Mahalo


----------

